# Mufflers For 2012 Cruze LT 1.4 RS



## jdusten81 (Dec 3, 2011)

im a newbie, i got a question, im wanting to add a muffler to my 2012 cruze LT, the sound is to quiet for me, ive looked at the flowmaster dbx hushpower, is their any others that you would suggest, and what is the stock size of the exhaust pipe on my cruze? Im also putting a K&N filter in it, have you heard anything about this affecting the car?​


----------

